# My interview results



## CStank89 (Oct 16, 2014)

Well I interviewed this past Tuesday (14th) for the apprenticeship through the local here in my part of Ohio. (local 306) After all the anxiety of not knowing how I did I called the training center (where I interviewed) and asked about when I would find out about how I scored. The lady told me "oh well I sent out the letters yesterday morning." I asked if there was any way she could look up how I did. Sure enough she was able to take my name and look up in the computer how I scored. She told me I scored a 91% but couldn't tell me where that puts me on the ranking list. I told my friend who's part of this same local that I scored a 91% and he told me to expect a call. So I'm guessing a 91% is a pretty good scored for my local. Anyways I've noticed there is a lot of questions about the interview and the aptitude test, well I can answer any questions as best to my ability. To address what I wore: I wore a part of black dress pants from a suit I own, a button up dress shirt, matching tie, and black dress shoes/socks. As to some of the questions:
They opened up with "Tell us a little about yourself and what brought you here"
"Why do you want to be an electrician"
"What do you know about what we do"
"Tell us about your employment in the past 5 years" (2 of those 5 years for me personally were military so they asked about that)
"Where do you see yourself in 5 years"
I've read a lot of people on here say their interview only lasted 10/15mins I don't know if its just the local I interviewed for but it was closer to 35-40 minutes. Hope this helped some of you, Like I stated before if you have any extra questions let me know I'll answer them as best as I could.
Thanks Ya'll,
Christopher


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> I wore a part of black dress pants from a suit I own, a button up dress shirt, matching tie, and black dress shoes/socks.


Did anyone call you garcon, or ask for a martini....? :jester:

~CS~


----------



## CStank89 (Oct 16, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> Did anyone call you garcon, or ask for a martini....? :jester:
> 
> ~CS~


haha no, I was sure make it apparent that I'm a blue collar guy ( I was dressed up because of how important this opportunity is to me and wanted them to know that), always have been always will be. There was a guy there for an interview after me and wore a full suit and brought a briefcase and I got to talking to him and within the first minute of talking I was able to realize the guy had never worked a "hard" days of work a single day of his life. He'd been siting behind a desk since graduating from his prestigious fancy dancy college.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, so can you tell us how you answered some of their opening q's Chris?

~CS~


----------



## Dietrying212 (Aug 31, 2014)

How was the aptitude test for you ? I had to guess on quite a few in the math portion but I'm hoping my reading comp brings it up to par like you this is also very important to me... was the interview hard for you?


----------



## DrewPetry (Sep 29, 2014)

Looking back, is there anything specific you would study for the aptitude test?


----------



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

Dietrying212 said:


> How was the aptitude test for you ? I had to guess on quite a few in the math portion but I'm hoping my reading comp brings it up to par like you this is also very important to me... was the interview hard for you?


Your not alone brother I'm waiting on my test results as well, didn't do to hot on the math but reading I feel I did well


----------

